# Testosterone supplements



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

Does anyone take testosterone gel? What about testosterone injection? Would it restored my youth? 

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

Only if it came with a time machine.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

http://forums.mtbr.com/fifty-years-old/anyone-juicing-998410.html


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

Crankout said:


> http://forums.mtbr.com/fifty-years-old/anyone-juicing-998410.html


Thanks for the link


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

Long-term treatment key to safe testosterone replacement therapy: study | CTV News

Definitely has a place in health care....but not the way you are thinking.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Lay off the beer. The hops will increase your estrogen levels, ma'am

Beer, Hops, Estrogen, Sedation of the Population - Why Men Shouldn't Ever Drink Beer


----------



## Sandman29 (Jan 22, 2009)

These guys who take t-replace/slash legal steroids end up with a musclar build; but then they have the same old face. It looks like having a new suit with old shoes. Or dying your hair black. Or a cheesy facelift and eyelid surgery. 

It just doesn't look good.

Like Syl Stallion, That guy needs to lay off the juice. I think Sly does all three: 1.) Steroids, 2.) Dying hair black, 3.) Cheesy plastic surgery.

Just get your diet right and supplement your mountain biking with some weight lifting. 

If your going to take anything for regaining your youth maybe just take Cialis. And, if you have an erection that last over 4 hours, then don't be walking around in your bike shorts in public or you might get arrested.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

Sandman29 said:


> These guys who take t-replace/slash legal steroids end up with a musclar build; but then they have the same old face. It looks like having a new suit with old shoes. Or dying your hair black. Or a cheesy facelift and eyelid surgery.
> 
> It just doesn't look good.
> 
> ...


Done properly for health care that is not the result.


----------



## Sandman29 (Jan 22, 2009)

Jeff,

You are right. My depiction is really too harsh. I was trying to be a little bit humorous, but in all reality it is a personal medical decision. Testosterone replacement has multiple benefits.

Hey, it was a poor attempt at being funny. I am not really against anyone taking T-replacement or doing whatever is right for them.


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

I feel much better since I take supplements.


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

-My use for jumpstarting weightlifting kicks was relatively brief, and over a decade past. I have no shame about the subject, but no one currently running anything(and do not doubt there are plenty of them right here-most folks would be shocked by how widespread usage is) is going to talk to you about it on a public forum.

-Don't listen to anyone who uses the terms "juice" or "steroids" generically when discussing the treatment or effects, as they have just told you that they don't have the faintest clue what they're talking about. There are dozens of commonly available steroids, with a wide range of intended purposes and potential side effects. 
I know people who've cycled testosterone, usually in combination with something else like Deca or EQ, for *decades* with no ill effects, and others who've been pissing blood in a few weeks from much more potent and toxic stuff like Anadrol 50.

-Gels and creams are poor delivery systems, and both those and widely spaced injections(bi-weekly, or even monthly) as often prescribed can either have little effect due to low absorption or dose, or a negative one by putting the user on a hormonal roller coaster. 
You're either going to find a doctor knowledgeable about HRT and a little free with his prescriptions, buy pharmaceutical grade test from a well-reviewed underground lab, or you're probably going to have mediocre results, at best.

-Check out Terrestis tribulus for increasing natural testosterone production if you have the patience. Has to be taken 500+mg 3x/day to work properly, based on a huge study covering multiple doses, frequency, and duration. Results varied wildly across the board, but splitting it throughout the day yielded increases as high as 46% in 90 days. 
Tested it myself, years ago, having my test checked before and after.
3x625mg(Vitamin Shoppe brand) daily for 2 months bumped my test from 480 to 620. ~29% increase, and almost directly in line with the best results experienced for a 90 day period. 
'Course a shot of Sustanon 250 would have had me at 750+ practically overnight, but I won't mess with it again until I actually need it(just turned 45, ng/dl still holding).

-I think most everyone over 50 should be considering some kind of hormone replacement therapy. Skin elasticity, bone density/mass, ability to maintain lean muscle mass, energy level, sex drive, hair loss-practically everything we relate to aging is a direct result of low testosterone. It's a shame that it has to be such a taboo subject, and almost always met with displays of insecurity and total ignorance rather than a productive discourse.


----------



## GRPABT1 (Oct 22, 2015)

Just take tribulus


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

Oh, HELL NO! I'm finally at the point where I don't want to fight everyone that I don't want to have sex with, or have sex with anything that moves. Much more relaxing!


----------



## TheBaldBlur (Jan 13, 2014)

Great timing on this topic: I just today started prescription testosterone bio-identical hormone therapy. I tried the OTC stuff such as tribulus etc, like from GNC and such, with disappointing results. My wife was starting the process on her own and found a doctor who specializes in HRT and I thought I'd send them my recent labs and see what they thought. My regular family doctor saw my result of 320 and the range of 300-1000 and said "you're normal" and that was the end of it. The family physician who specializes in hormone therapy said "never mind the so-called range, you should be mid 600s for your age". My wife's T was _single digits_ and even though women are supposed to be lower she's expecting dramatic improvement in energy, brain-fog, etc.

If you're going to look into this, find a doc who understand hormone therapy and get your T-level tested, and look primarily at total T, because "Free T" is very hard to measure accurately and even the labs confirm that (I do some work with LabCorp and Quest Diagnostics). When the results come back you can probably disregard the "lab normal range" because "normal" is so widely defined as to be nearly meaningless.

Options for delivery methods:

* creams/gels/patches only have like 20% absorption rate and there's concern of transferring it to someone else you come in contact with. Both of these were deal-killers for me.

* injections are troublesome in administering for some people and you tend to have spikes in the blood levels of T rather than flat dosing. I'm not bothered by immunizations or giving blood, but large bore needles deep into large muscle masses on a weekly basis wasn't my idea of fun.

* oral pills take longer before you start seeing improvement and the medication has to be processed by your stomach and your liver

* subcutaneous pellets were what I was planning on going in. They're inserted below the skin into a fat layer behind your hip pointer and are slowly released over 4-5 months (there are great videos on youtube if you're interested). This method is ideal if you're someone who forgets to take his meds/vitamins routinely. The problem though is that if the dosage has to be adjusted, you have to wait until whatever dosage they used last time is fully absorbed before altering the dosage next cycle. You also have a small 3mm incision and they suggested no riding for 3-4 days.

* sublingual tablets are what I went with. They have 99% absorption rate that goes straight into your bloodstream. You (well, the Doc) can adjust the dosage literally on the fly as needed; and I was told I should begin seeing results in 3-5 days.

To me and my research the use of "bio-identical" was a non-negotiable requirement vs the synthetic hormones which have been known to have more side effects. The nice thing about the bio-identical is it's not actually administering Testosterone to your body, it's something that stimulates the *production *of additional T by your body. Basically telling the factory to get back in business, you're not cutting back to half-days just because you're 50.

To the OP's original question: I'm not expecting to return to my 20s, but I don't like feeling like I'm in my 80's either.

We'll see in a few days....


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

TheBaldBlur said:


> ...To me and my research the use of "bio-identical" was a non-negotiable requirement vs the synthetic hormones which have been known to have more side effects. The nice thing about the bio-identical is it's not actually administering Testosterone to your body, it's something that stimulates the *production *of additional T by your body. Basically telling the factory to get back in business, you're not cutting back to half-days just because you're 50....


OK, that sounds interesting.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

I've treated people who were taking testosterone as a result of having had their testicles removed (Cancer). In my experience, it is very difficult to find a balance between just enough and too much, as a result those who take testosterone often develop problems with mood.

You can't slow aging, but you can cause disease.


----------



## michael9218 (Dec 17, 2006)

MSU Alum said:


> Oh, HELL NO! I'm finally at the point where I don't want to fight everyone that I don't want to have sex with, or have sex with anything that moves. Much more relaxing!


Ain't that the truth!

One crazy side effect of getting into my 50's was a reduction in my libido. One would think this is a bad thing. But, ironically, it's been like a burden lifted off my shoulders. No more obsessive daydreams about sex. No more frustrations with a spouse who didn't have the same libido as mine. Peace and harmony...


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

cyclelicious said:


> Lay off the beer. The hops will increase your estrogen levels, ma'am
> 
> Beer, Hops, Estrogen, Sedation of the Population - Why Men Shouldn't Ever Drink Beer


Nooooooo, craft beer is all I drink.

What should I do?


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

michael9218 said:


> Ain't that the truth!
> 
> One crazy side effect of getting into my 50's was a reduction in my libido. One would think this is a bad thing. But, ironically, it's been like a burden lifted off my shoulders. No more obsessive daydreams about sex. No more frustrations with a spouse who didn't have the same libido as mine. Peace and harmony...


Wife is probably getting horny. Peace and harmony is likely to fade.


----------



## azjeff (Jun 3, 2006)

What the heck. Several years ago my Doc noted low T on my yearly blood screen and recommended supplement by injection. Told me all the benefits. He likes to get it in the higher range of normal, why bother if you just boost it just a little right? So every 2 weeks into his office for a quick shot. After 3 or 4 shots with a blood test in there somewhere to check levels I had to go to 1/2 the dose, was just too aggressive and short-tempered, no patience, etc. Even at the lower dose I didn't like my temperament, needless to say my wife didn't either. So went to the cream, used it as recommended for a while and finally dropped it. Couldn't discern enough change in anything to justify using it. No doubt it works for some guys but I couldn't tolerate it apparently. About the last thing a guy needs in his 50s is thinking he's some kind of a badazz...when he's not.


----------



## Sandman29 (Jan 22, 2009)

That's the problem with T replacement. My buddy lost his job because, totally out of character, he showed a women at work a picture of himself with only a towel in front of his unit.

Also, while on T-replacement he lost his girlfriend because he wore her out, if you know what I mean. Both in the front and the back, I think your starting to know what I mean.

He got off the T, and went back to normal. He did have some slight depression from the withdraw. He found a new job but the girlfriend never came back.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

Whilst I've experienced temporary lapses of libido, my mind seems to wander to thoughts of lust on a routine basis. 

I did consider the T for those occasional drops in interest; however, I'm not quite there yet. It could certainly help me on the race circuit.


----------



## burtronix (Jun 5, 2006)

Diet & intense exercise is your best option. Even prescription supplements under a physician's supervision is risky. Too many side effects.


----------



## MikeBurnsie (Jan 19, 2011)

I work out/ride my bike several times a week. Have been doing so for many years, just recently the bike though. At 54 I wake up with my chubby buddy everyday, it's never let me down.:thumbsup: I take a baby aspirin and a multi-vitamin every morning. No other meds or supplements. I am noticing a little bit of lack of energy once in a while.


----------



## velocycling (Dec 10, 2010)

So all of you who are considering using, or Owen and The Bald Blur who use, how do you feel about athletes who use? Or is fine? Roadies MTB NFL MMA. Or is it just your old guys but you want you sports clean?


----------



## armii (Jan 9, 2016)

For those that are unsure whether they really have low T, go to your doc and get tested. And get your vitamin D levels tested also, as it is not actually just a vitamin, it is a hormone catalyst. 

Even if your T levels are normal if your D level is low your body will not properly use the T and you can have the same symptoms as low T. 

Same with having low T and taking supplements, if you have low D you will not get full benefit from the T supplements.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

velocycling said:


> So all of you who are considering using, or Owen and The Bald Blur who use, how do you feel about athletes who use? Or is fine? Roadies MTB NFL MMA. Or is it just your old guys but you want you sports clean?


Get some T and level the playing field!


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

velocycling said:


> So all of you who are considering using, or Owen and The Bald Blur who use, how do you feel about athletes who use? Or is fine? Roadies MTB NFL MMA. Or is it just your old guys but you want you sports clean?


The pendulum has swung to far wrt to anitdoping....Witness the Russian banned for using a supplement that was legal.

Basically the use of drugs in sports can be used to develop safe treatment techniques that could almost certainly improve mortality and morbidity as we all age.

Kinda like F1 and now FE cars are used to has a testing ground wrt to car technology. Many emission reducing ideas, and safety ideas were first tested in F1.

If I am correct (please tell me) testosterone therapy is still available for athletes with medically low testosterone levels....as long as the enhancement is within certain limits.

the athletes must of course understand and be warned as per any medical treatment, of the benefits and risks.


----------



## rad3144 (Sep 28, 2016)

I'm well under 50 but know a lot about this subject, I am 32 ex military, in the past couple years I got into weightlifting and Crossfit. After a year of working out everyday(5 days a week) I saw relatively little change in my body composition. I listened to a podcast with dr. Mark Gordon, he has done some great work with veterans pertaining to hormones. Spoke a lot about head injuries and hormone levels. I asked my va doc to do a hormone panel. My level came in at 160 NG/dl (normal for a man 30-80 should be 300-1000 or so) during this time I always felt like I was running on fumes all the time. No energy at all. I have been on trt for over a year now. I do weekly injections. I feel like a completely different person. Fortunately I had to see an endocrinologist, who found the source of this problem. (As they should) after an MRI there is a small growth on my pituitary prohibiting proper testosterone production. I said all this to say if you have had any concussions or head injuries I would get your levels checked. A proper doctor should try to find the source for what's causing this issue. And don't let them put you on test. Cipionate (sp?) with shots every two weeks. As stated before optimal is every 7 days because of the half life of it. I've never tried gels because I have young kids and don't want to worry about them coming into contact with it. At any rate sorry to bring a less than 50 opinion, but if legitimate need exists you should go on it, it changed my life for the better. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## imdickie (Sep 9, 2012)

*A Natural Path Alternative*



Picard said:


> ... Would it restored my youth?


Nothing restores your youth. When I got to 35 my metabolism changed dramatically. I would gain weight easily, it definitely hurt more the next morning after drinking, and I found my moods altering.

I am recently 50 and ideally in the best shape of my life. I am fortunate I live near a fair amount of trails and I ride 50 - 100 miles a week on my MTB. My resting heart rate is consistently in the mid to low 50's, I get 7.5 to 8 hours a night of sleep, and I pretty much eat lean protein and leafy green vegetables. My one vice is beer, God bless the current craft beer craze.

I really noticed what I like to call my Grumpy Old Man phase when I hit about 45. I looked into HRT and decided not to go down that route. There are too many unknown long term issues for my comfort. What I started doing was ingesting Saw Palmetto. There are a number of named supplements that feature Saw Palmetto, but I found that just the pure Saw Palmetto supplement from Amazon works fine and is much less expensive.

The my results were subtle and over time. I became much less grumpy, my libido definitely increased, I had more desire to ride and exercise, and as an added benefit it my urine stream improved. I say my results were subtle, but I did stop taking it once for about a month and my wife noticed it. All of the things that were better went back to the way they were or worse.

It's not a cure all and it is not for everyone, but for me the natural path worked out quite well.


----------



## burtronix (Jun 5, 2006)

Picard said:


> Does anyone take testosterone gel? What about testosterone injection? Would it restored my youth?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


What do you need testosterone for? You're barely past puberty.


----------



## azjeff (Jun 3, 2006)

velocycling said:


> So all of you who are considering using, or Owen and The Bald Blur who use, how do you feel about athletes who use? Or is fine? Roadies MTB NFL MMA. Or is it just your old guys but you want you sports clean?


Not a single person has replied he was getting T supplements to increase performance in competition. Medically prescribed for a recognized sub-normal level to raise it back into the normal range is hardly "using". Something got your panties in a twist over a bunch of old guys trying to feel a little better? Get beat by a geezer?


----------



## Cerberus75 (Oct 20, 2015)

I'm 42, but have been on HRT since 32. Lyme Disease wrecked my HPTA. There are plenty of health problems associated with low testosterone. But you need to make sure you watch your health. If you end up with test levels of a young boy, be a man and control yourself.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

imdickie said:


> Nothing restores your youth. When I got to 35 my metabolism changed dramatically. I would gain weight easily, it definitely hurt more the next morning after drinking, and I found my moods altering.
> 
> I am recently 50 and ideally in the best shape of my life. I am fortunate I live near a fair amount of trails and I ride 50 - 100 miles a week on my MTB. My resting heart rate is consistently in the mid to low 50's, I get 7.5 to 8 hours a night of sleep, and I pretty much eat lean protein and leafy green vegetables. My one vice is beer, God bless the current craft beer craze.
> 
> ...


Sure about that? WebMD indicates that it lowers male sex hormones.


----------



## BeanMan (Jul 6, 2006)

Interesting about Tribulus terrestris, most mtn bikers hate goat head.


----------



## cjcrawford (Jun 2, 2008)

*joined the crowd*



Picard said:


> Does anyone take testosterone gel? What about testosterone injection? Would it restored my youth?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


Age 58. I started looking at T test results about 6 years ago: Free T = 310 326 430 320 260. Recently I've felt like crap, recovering poorly, melancholy, poor libido, etc... all the classic signs. Saw an HRT doc who wanted to put me on the shots (with some hcg) but my regular doc was happy to put me on compounded daily cream (sounded easier). Insurance won't pay for it - compounded formula is about $70/month. After one week I don't want to have my hopes dashed in the future but I'm feeling much better, sleeping better, endurance up, recovering better, better libido. Let's hope it's stays that way... Chris


----------



## OldManBiker (Nov 5, 2016)

I am 53yrs old and have been on some "form" of T treatments for about 4-5yrs now. My GP first prescribed the T Gel under the arm pits and never saw or felt any results. Unfortunately my GP never bothered to ask me for over a year how it was helping. So when I finally brought up that I might as well be rubbing Jello under my arms it was then he suggested I go visit a local Urologist for some tests and further diagnosis. I soon was prescribed T shot on a bi-monthly schedule. I did this for a short while but it was like being on a roller coaster ride for me. The "crash" or downside was just as immediate as the "mountain top" or upside doing these inconvenient and bothersome shots. My Urologist then told me about the subcutaneous pellets that are implanted right under the skin with a small incision on either side of the back hip. These last a solid 3 months and feel the awesome affects pretty much the entire time. With the use of my CPAP each night I now sleep better than ever. My focus, energy, drive and stamina is as good as ever. And I find myself able to get in shape much quicker along with maintaining it over a long period of time. I highly recommend this method if you are considering this. Someone above mentioned how this topic has been a bit "taboo" or embarrassing for us men in the past but, as my Urologist times are changing drastically. And with these changes so have the foods, deodorants, liquids, and many other things that we have ingested over the years that are having an adverse effect on men's testosterone. And unfortunately, it's getting much worse. Our children and grandchildren will face an even greater epidemic of low T. It has NOTHING to do with the level of manhood or virility of man in any aspect. It's also nothing to be ashamed of. If you have low T, find the prescription that is right for you and embrace it!

I will say that I was informed that taking any T medicine orally was extremely, extremely dangerous due to what it does being ingested in that manner. I could be completely wrong but I do believe you're not going to find any Urologists prescribing any oral low-T pills to men. Thus, meaning that most men who DO orally digest these are doing so without the supervision and watchcare of a Doctor and/or Urologist. DANGEROUS.


----------



## dave54 (Jul 1, 2003)

Eat more foods containing beta-sitosterols if you do not want to do drugs.


----------



## binrat (May 25, 2005)

Has anyone tried that D-A-A stuff sold in supplements stores?? I'm 57 and have noticed since about 53 a slow but steady decline in certain things.


----------



## rad3144 (Sep 28, 2016)

Do you mean DHEA ? I have been taking it every day in addition to test shots 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## binrat (May 25, 2005)

D-Aspartic Acid


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

Bio identical hormones injected as a pellet! Good for months. This method of administration has been around since the 1930s with a long history of efficacy without adverse side effects *if dosed correctly*.

ETA: 
First, I'm not a guy, so guys, it might be TMI, whatever.

Because of a prior cancer history, I can't take estrogen, but doc assures me that my body will take the raw hormonal materials in low-dose testosterone pellet and make what it needs to balance out in a safe way. I'm trying to talk my husband into doing this because I think he'll like it. He's 72. I'm 68.

7 weeks into this and there are only benefits, and no side effects. The doc did blood tests (hormone and nutritional status) prior to pelleting (yup, that's what it's called) to determine correct testosterone dosage, and then blood test for hormone status 6 weeks out. Some nutritional deficiencies were found in the initial blood test (Vit A, manganese, glutathione), so she was able to recommend supplements to correct that. Next pelleting will be mid March.

So, benefits. Much, much, much faster muscle recovery and less soreness from harder efforts, both in weighting and cycling. Getting stronger faster. Better mood. Rather amazing, really, like going from black and white to color. Better sleep to some degree. No downsides or side effects so far, although no magical weight loss (darn!).

There is a bio-identical hormone place (pellets) in my city that advertises heavily on TV. I did a FREE! consult with them last year, and was totally turned off by their one-size-fits-all dosing approach and incredibly high cost (all up front) -- over $3000, IIRC.

If ya do this, find a doc extremely knowledgeable about pellet HRT, who carefully calibrates what is needed based on blood tests and not some assembly line practice. For women, I'd recommend a knowledgeable doc who specializes in women's health and hormone pelleting in particular. My doc uses BioTE to source the pellets: BioTEmedical.com


----------



## elder_mtber (Jan 13, 2004)

I know a mountain biker guy who went to a LowT clinic because he felt "bad," weak, depressed and with low energy. LowT tested and found his PSA a little high, 6.5 I think he said. His testosterone was low, way under 300, but the high PSA ruled out testos therapy.

Guy saw his primary care physician who referred him to the urologist. After testing and biopsy, etc. prostate was removed (radical prostatectomy).

Guy recovered from surgery but still felt bad. After a while he returned to LowT clinic for testing. Result testos still low but PSA now undetectable (as it should be after rad pros).

Skip forward a couple years - guy has been self injecting testos cypionate every week for a little over two years. Pants size went from tight 36 to loose 33. Weight down about 20 to 170 lbs. Guy has been working with weights twice a week and is riding more. Says he no longer feels weak and depressed.

Guy is a little over 70 years old.

FWIW


----------



## bighit (Feb 13, 2004)

Anything other than injections are a joke. Please don't waste your time and money. And for the love of god go see an endocrinologist and do it correctly.


----------



## cjcrawford (Jun 2, 2008)

bighit said:


> Anything other than injections are a joke. Please don't waste your time and money. And for the love of god go see an endocrinologist and do it correctly.


Why do you say that? I'm using a generic compounded cream and within 2 months my various levels are where my doctor wants them? Are there some drawbacks I don't know about? Chris.


----------



## bighit (Feb 13, 2004)

cjcrawford said:


> Why do you say that? I'm using a generic compounded cream and within 2 months my various levels are where my doctor wants them? Are there some drawbacks I don't know about? Chris.


I have a medical condition that has stunted pituitary function. I used gels/cream for 2 years. At first my levels were in the high 800's. Over time my levels dropped because my body stopped absorbing it. Finally i bottomed out at 65! Apparently after years of use your body stops absorbing it like when you first get on it. I take only 100mg a week now by injection and its amazing. I was taking 250mg per week with the gels. intramuscular does more, way more. Fat loss, muscle gain, strength gain, mental clarity, increased libido and massive wood all came when i started injections. Gels just didn't provide the level of results I was after. Not to mention gels cost me $20 per month. Injectable test cost me $20 for a 3 month supply including syringes and drawing needles. I gave gels all i could, but Its just way more efficient to inject.


----------



## cjcrawford (Jun 2, 2008)

Hey Bighit - thanks for your insight. $20/month?? I'm assuming that is after insurance? My insurance won't cover my compounding cream so I pay $80 month at my local compounding pharmacy. C.


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

I've never come across anybody, including myself, that had good results from topical gels for more than a few months. And like BigHit suggested, see an Endocrinologist. I'm hearing of guys that are being treated long term and exclusively by their General M.D. without the proper diagnosis. My Primary set me up with the Endo right away and the first thing he did was order an MRI of the brain/pituitary to rule out what BigHit mentions. Weekly injections are the best delivery.


----------



## bighit (Feb 13, 2004)

the test with good insurance costs me $5. for a 2000mg vile. My co worker who's insurance wouldn't cover it pays $45. for a 200mg vile. 

Im injecting 150mg per week now. Waiting to see how this works out.


----------



## 92gli (Sep 28, 2006)

GRPABT1 said:


> Just take tribulus


I'm under 50 but started taking tribulus to keep my energy up at the gym. I only take one 750mg tablet with my lunch. If I take another in the evening I don't fall asleep easily. I doubt it's increasing my T, but ever since I started taking it daily I've been able to get "excited" a lot easier. Sometimes at random unwanted times like when I was a teenager. It may just help bloodflow; I don't know. Anyway, it only costs $11 at GNC for a three month supply so I'm happy with it.


----------



## MountainHead (Apr 4, 2012)

Testosterone supplements have horrifying side effects like accelerated coronary artery disease and elevated heart attack risk. Even if your T is low and you take a supplement, a recent study proved that you still damage your coronary arteries. Consider the side effects carefully before starting.


----------

